# Ivory Leather on Range Rover



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

looking for some advice if theres such a thing for this??

Ivory leather vs demin jeans! can anything be done to prevent dye transfer? I cleaned this seat 3 weeks ago and already its gone blue! is it just poor leather? bearing in mind this is a Range Rover Vouge! not a cheap motor!

Help??


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

you may need to use something like LTT Protector i think its called, that should reduce leather transfer or make it easier to clean

daniel


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I look after a wee mini that gets this all the time... I use this prodcut to remove it:

http://www.lttsolutions.net/jean-and-dye-transfer-removal-kit.asp

:thumb:


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

How bad is it? I've got Black/Ivory in mine and just use Zymol Leather Cleaner or Gliptone. Did I read somewhere that Dr. Leather's Wipes are good for this?

(I'm going to buy a tub to test)

Failing that TFR


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Using a good quality leather protector together with regular cleaning will inhibit dye transfer on pale leathers. Auto Ultra Protect  is the most effective protector there is.

As you already have dye transfer (quite a bad case) then the kit mentioned above should deal with the problem and you can then protect and clean on a regular basis. Regular cleaning products will not generally deal with this problem unless it is in its very early stages.

Dye transfer needs to be dealt with in its early stages when a protector has not been used as the dye will keep penetrating the leather and it will become more difficult to remove. In extreme cases where all the dye cannot be removed successfully recolouring/refinishing will need to be done.

Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

judyb said:


> Using a good quality leather protector together with regular cleaning will inhibit dye transfer on pale leathers. Auto Ultra Protect  is the most effective protector there is.
> 
> As you already have dye transfer (quite a bad case) then the kit mentioned above should deal with the problem and you can then protect and clean on a regular basis. Regular cleaning products will not generally deal with this problem unless it is in its very early stages.
> 
> ...


Thanks for everyones help, I cleaned the seats just 3 weeks back and apart from the little bit of wear you can see they came up looking like brand new! just 3 weeks has passed and i really need to put a protector on them, so ill have a look at the link.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Without trying to fall foul of any advertising stuff prior to my supporter stuff going through look on my site here to see the LTT dye transfer removal stuff in action. Cant recommend highly enough.

The seats are RR Sport ivory as well

http://www.mercurydetailing.com/?page_id=162


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Got the same, parents car vogue with ivory, tried Dr leather wipes and didn't shift any ground in dirt, used a foaming cleaner but still having trouble getting all the dirt out of the grains, also need to do a scuff repair on the sides, 2007 40k, really bad wear but it looks a common thing.
Back to liquid leather GT11 GT12 with a brush+ scuff kit???


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Judy what do you recommend, clean, seal & pen to match the ivory leather for scuff?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just use steam, gets all the transfer off.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Griff
Thanks for your question. 
The first thing to check is that the pigment coating on the leather is not cracked (microcracking) as this will appear like gound in dirt to the naked eye. If the coating is cracked (caused by ground in dirt) then it will never 'clean' and will only be resolved by recolouring/refinishing the leather.

If the finish is still intact and this is simply dirt we are talking about you need to give it a really good deep clean. This is often about technique as well as the product:

Take a foaming leather cleaner (Auto Ultra Foam)
Foam up a panel at a time (adding more foam as you go) 
Leave the foam to dwell for a few minutes 
Take a stiff bristled brush (supermarket dish brushes are the best for this - horsehair & tampico brushes do not work for this job as they are too soft when wet and cannot get the product into the grain pattern which is the idea)
Use the brush to gently agitate the product (DO NOT scrub as this could damage the finish) 
Remove the residue of foam (this will have picked up the dirt in the foam) with paper towel or a terry towel
Assess and repeat if necessary

Apply Auto Ultra Protect by spraying and wiping with a lint free cloth

The scuff repair wll depend on the extent of the damage as pens are really only ideal for minor scuffs and scratches. If the wear is extensive then you will need our restoratioin products to deal with it. Pens can be custom mixed to match the leather (just send us a swatch) or you can select from the 36 standard colours in our list.
Photos will help here

Hope this helps

Judyb


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Think Judy has covered it all. Some handy informationthere. Its a typical trate of Range Rover leathers to get dye transfer more so than usual as the seat is slightly higher and generally, when climbing into the seat the tendancy to drag yourself up slightly as it were causes the issue more so than normal. As said, a deep clean and protect product will aid in this being a lesser issue for you.


----------

